# C1630Rv Stereo



## MarkKris (May 22, 2010)

We just purchased our first Outback, it is in beautiful shape, except the stereo is missing, It was a C1630RV , but I can not locate the manufacturer or where I can get a replacement, I also see where there are speaker wires that are mounted into the harness, are there speakers somewhere in the RV or are they just used to connect the speakers in the unit itself?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

NDJollyMon said:


> I have model C1630RV, and have the manual. If anyone needs info just ask.


Welcome to the Outbackers!

I found the above post doing a quick search (its pretty old....) - might want to send a message (PM) to (NDJollyMon) - as he may or may have some info that may be helpful to you.

Good Luck!


----------



## Desert rat (May 9, 2012)

MarkKris said:


> We just purchased our first Outback, it is in beautiful shape, except the stereo is missing, It was a C1630RV , but I can not locate the manufacturer or where I can get a replacement, I also see where there are speaker wires that are mounted into the harness, are there speakers somewhere in the RV or are they just used to connect the speakers in the unit itself?


Seems my C1630RV radio/cassette burned. A previous owner replaced the 12 volt fuse with a 250 volt fuse. Unit will not respond. What can I do to fix or replace? Thanks for any help.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I'd tow to the nearest stereo installer and ask them what would fit in the hole.. you'd probably get something better.


----------

